# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  نــداء للأخــوات ..أين بصمتكن

## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
الموضوع واضــح من عنـــوانه....
نـــــداء للأخـــوات الغاليات
وبعـــد:
عنــدما رأيت لأول مرة منتدى الالوكة دهشت لوجود مثل هذا المنتدى المفيــد رغم كثرة المنتديات التي لاتوجد لها فائده تذكر 
ولكن لا عجب فوالله الخير موجود وإن طال الزمن.
ولكن الذي أستغربت منه أكثر 
أن المنتديات السيئه يكثر بها النساء بينما التي تعود إلينا بالنفع نجدها قليلــه...........وا  له المستعان
ولكــن
رأيت تواجدكن القليل في مثل هذه المنتدى الهادف والرائع.....بينما الرجال كثيرون
(ماشاء الله)
ولكن سؤالي لماذا لا تكن لنا بصمتنا الخاصـــه ولو كنا .أقله
ماهـو هدفك.؟ 
أين بصمتك..؟
ماذا تطمحين إليه..؟
أين بصمتكن ...لاأجد الحماس فيكن
أخواتي الرائعات
هيا الأن للنشـــــــر مالدينا لمنتدى الالوكة الغالي لنا جميعا..من أنشطه وافكـار :Smile: 
وايضا نطبق اي فكره مميزه على أرض الواقع ليعم الخير.
من لديها فكره تخدمنا خاص والمنتدى عام فلا تبخل علينا بارك الله فيكن
بإنتظــــار مشاركات مميزه من فتيات همتهن عاليه
أختـــــكم في الله
قلبـ مملكه ـــي وربـي يملكـه :Smile:

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

?????
لايــوجد أحــد

----------


## نور السلفية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته: 
هلابيك  أختي الحبيبة أنا أختك في الله نور السلفية وباذن الله انا أسعى من أجل ما قلتيه لنبين بصمتنا نحن الأخوات فأرجو من الأخوات الباقيات ان يلبين النداء  وأرجو ان تقبليني أختا لكي في الله والله الموفق والله المستعان

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته: 
> هلابيك  أختي الحبيبة أنا أختك في الله نور السلفية وباذن الله انا أسعى من أجل ما قلتيه لنبين بصمتنا نحن الأخوات فأرجو من الأخوات الباقيات ان يلبين النداء  وأرجو ان تقبليني أختا لكي في الله والله الموفق والله المستعان



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا جزيتــــــي خيرا أختي الغاليه

نفع المولى بكي 
نعم أختـــي أحسنتي بتكرار النداء

لما لا فأنتي غاليتي وأختي في الله

أنار الله دربكي بالإيمان وجميع أخواتي في الله*

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

جزاكِ الله خيرًا اختي الغالية .. على علو همتكِ الرائعة ..

واختكِ ربوع الاسـلام حاضرة لأي شئ معكم ان شاء الله ..

اقبلني أختً لكِ في الله يا غاليـة .. (ابتسامة)

أسأل الله ان يرضى عنكِ و يوفقكِ الى كل ما يحبـه ويرضـاه ..

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أهلا أختي الغاليه ربوع الاسلام
انار الله قلبكي بالإيمان
وثبتك على طريق الصالحين
بإذن الله سننطلق قريبا بأهداف مميز وهادفه  وفكر نير
وفقك الله
أنت أخت لنا جميعا  أختـي ربوع الاسلام
واياك غاليتي

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أملـــي في أخواتي أكثــــ من ذلك ـــر

----------


## الذاكرة لله

جزاكِ الله خيرًا اختي الغالية .. قلبي مملكه وربي يملكه     

اختكِ ذاكرة الله موجودة معكم في كل شيئ ان شــــاء الرحمـــــان

اقبلنوني أختً لكـــم أسأل الله العضيم ان يوفقنا لما  يحبـه ويرضـاه ..

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> جزاكِ الله خيرًا اختي الغالية .. قلبي مملكه وربي يملكه     
> اختكِ ذاكرة الله موجودة معكم في كل شيئ ان شــــاء الرحمـــــان
> اقبلنوني أختً لكـــم أسأل الله العضيم ان يوفقنا لما  يحبـه ويرضـاه ..



اهلا بكي اختي الغاليه علينا جميعا

يسعدني انضمامك إلينا

موفقه

----------


## الخنساء الاثرية

بارك الله فيك أختي"""قلبي مملكه وربي يملكه"""على الالتفاتة الطيبة,ولا أخفيك أمرا أنه ليست لدي الخبرة الكافية حتى آتي بالجديد,فهذه أول مشاركة لي ,ولم يسبق لي أن شاركت في أي منتدى قط[b]فسامحيني ان كنت قد ثبطت هذه العزيمة وهذا الأمل المنير,لذلك أطلب منك ومن جميع الأخوات أن يعنني,وان كان هناك جديد فسأكون معكم باذن اللهفي الحقيقة يعجبني تميزك ونشاطك,أتمنى أن أنتفع منك,جزاك الله خيرااا :Smile:

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> بارك الله فيك أختي"""قلبي مملكه وربي يملكه"""على الالتفاتة الطيبة,ولا أخفيك أمرا أنه ليست لدي الخبرة الكافية حتى آتي بالجديد,فهذه أول مشاركة لي ,ولم يسبق لي أن شاركت في أي منتدى قط[b]فسامحيني ان كنت قد ثبطت هذه العزيمة وهذا الأمل المنير,لذلك أطلب منك ومن جميع الأخوات أن يعنني,وان كان هناك جديد فسأكون معكم باذن اللهفي الحقيقة يعجبني تميزك ونشاطك,أتمنى أن أنتفع منك,جزاك الله خيرااا



لا ياأختي نحن هنا لأجل نضع الحجر على الحجر ليكمل البناء...
معنا بإذن الله ستتمكنين من الابداع والتميز...
أنار الله بصيرتك
وبإذن الله سوف ننطلق في هذا المنتدى قريبا  لنستفيد ونفيد غيرنا وبإذنه سترون بصمتنا و المزيد من الابداع والاشراق والمواضيع المميز ...بعد رجوعي لكـــم 

أنتظروني بعد أسبــوعين بإذن الله

أشكرك أختي على مرورك العطـــــر :Smile:

----------


## الخنساء الاثرية

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... نتمنى عودتك الينا قريبا,لاتنسينا بالدعاء.

----------


## أم شهد

ننتظر عودتكِ بالسلامة أختنا الحبيبة
إن شاء الله سيكون لنا بصمات بارزة في المجلس
لكن أتسائل عما إذا كان يمكنني الإمضاء بدلًا من البصم

----------


## فاطمـة الزهراء

جُزيت خيراً وبارك الله في الجهود المباركة والطيبة 
أنا جديدة هنا .... سأتمتع ُ بحقوق الضيافة قليلاً ... ولي عودة أليكن بعون الله ..
مباركات في مسعاكن .... 
على محبة الله نلتقي
ونون النسوة تجمعنا ( ابتسامة )

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيكن أخواتي

اما الأن فنريد الأنطلاق إلى ميادين العلم والمعرفه
نريد ان نستفيد...ونبث الخير للجميع
ولو كنا ذا علم قليل ومعرفة اقل لابأس في ان نفيد ونستفيد من الغير


فالكـــ التوفيق ــــــــــــم

----------


## أمة الله أم عبد الله

والله أختي قلتِ ما كنت أقوله لنفسي جزاك الله خيراً 

ان شاء الله نتعاون جميعاً على البر والخير ونشر العلم ولا ننسى النيه فالعمل بلا نيه عناء

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

ان شاء الله يــ أم عبدالله

----------


## الدرة المصونة

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_اختاه بارك الله فيك_
_فكرة نير__ة_
_واتمنى ان تقبلوني معكم باذن الله_
_ولن ابخل بالمشاركة باذن الله عز وجل_
_اختكم_
_الدرة المصونة_
_تحياتي وتقديري_

----------


## أم سليم

السلام عليكن و رحمة الله أخواتي في الله. أنا جديدة في هذا المجال و لم يسبق لي أن شاركت في مثل هذه المنتديات، و لذلك أطلب منكن و خاصة من الأخت’قلبي مملكه وربي يملكه’ أن تعنني في مرحلتي الأولى و بارك الله فيكن.                   الرد سريع

----------


## أم سليم

أختي الدرة المصونة  من فضلك أريد بعض الأجوبة بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

*
أختي في الله ما إن يبدأ نداء للخير إلا و يكون هناك من يستجيب، و ما إلتفاتتك الطيبة هته إلا دليل على بذرة الخير التي بقلبك .
بارك الله فيك ، اللهم اجعلنا هاديات مهتديات .*

----------


## الدرة المصونة

> أختي الدرة المصونة  من فضلك أريد بعض الأجوبة بارك الله فيك.



نعم  اختي  الحبيبة تفضلي  ،،واهلا وسهلا بك اختي الكريمة ام سليم
انا في خدمتك

----------


## طويلبة علم حنبلية

ماشاء الله نفع الله بكنْ ......
وأسأل الله أن يرزقنا وإياكم التوفيق والسداد دومـــا ..
"أعانكم المولى".

----------


## أم سليم

السلام عليكن أخواتي في الله. سامحيني أختي  الدرة المصونة فقط كنت أريد الاستفسار عن كيفية المشاركة في هذه المنتديات بحكم أنني جديدة في المجال و أنك كنت متابعة في نفس الوقت. بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أم سليم

:قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 


> السلام عليكن أخواتي في الله. سامحيني أختي الدرة المصونة فقط كنت أريد الاستفسار عن كيفية المشاركة في هذه المنتديات بحكم أنني جديدة في المجال و أنك كنت متابعة في نفس الوقت. بارك الله فيك.


 :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أخواتي لا أعدمنا الله منكن ومن حماسكن 
بوركتن

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أريــــد رأي الأخوات بهذا 
لنبدأ الأنطلاقه

مارأيكن في الأتفاقيه التاليه
نحدد لنا وقت من الساعه
نتجمع فيها ونتدارس بيننا 
بمعنى 
نحدد كتاب سواء كان تفسير ابن كثير او من الكتب العائده لنا بالنفع
نحدد عشر صفحات خلال يومين نقرأ فيها ونفهمها
وبعدها نتجمع في المنتدى هنا 
وتقول كل أخت ماأشكل عليها أو حتى ماتود تكراره لنا لأهميته
أو من هذا القبيل.
وكل بعد ثلاث ايام نقرأ 10 صفحات وكهذا حتى نتم فهم الكتاب وتدارسه بيننا

ماذا قلتم ياأخوات.فوالله حياة الأخره تستحق أن نتسابق لها
هل من مشمر!؟
وبالنسبه للكتاب نرى الأغلبيه ماذا يريدن ونقوم بأختياره

----------


## الأمل الراحل

بارك الله فيكن ..
ومع احتمال إني لن أدخل معكن ، لكن أقترح عليكم قراء كتاب : اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لمخالفة أصحاب الجحيم لشيخ الإسلام : ابن تيمية .
فهو يعين كثيرا على كيفية الرد على الشبهات المبثوثة في المنتديات والصحف وغيره .. ولكن فيه بعض العبارات تحتاج لوقفة أو لشرح وتوضيح صادفتني كثيرا .. ، واظن أن الشيخ الفوزان شرح الكتاب ( صوتيا ) فقط . . وهذي مشكلة .
وفقكم الله

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيكي غاليتي
لابأس لو الأخوات يشاركنا في منتصف المدارسه..ليس شرط ان تكون معنا في بداية المدارسه بيننا
بأنتظار الأخوات
فالأجازه هي فرصتنا

----------


## إشراقة فجر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيكن أخواتي في هذا الصرح الشامخ
أختكم 
إشراقةفجر

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

اهلا بك أختي اشراقه جعلك الله اشراقة خير لبنات جنسك ياغاليتي
اشكرك

----------


## طويلبة مغربية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياكن الله وبياكن وجعل الجنة مثواكن 

احسنت اخيتي احسن الله اليك وفقكن المولى 

اختك في الله الطويلبة

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيك أختي الغاليه 
ولكن هل شاركتينا في حوارنا الأخير ! :Smile:

----------


## مريدة العلم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياكم الله اخواتي طالبات العلى والجنة

اتشرف ان اكون اختا لكن في المولى

ونتعاون بإذن الله تعالى على طلب العلم ورفع الجهل

احتاج الى من تكون عونا لي واكون عونا لها على الطاعة والعبادة والعلم

فرفقة الخير من اقوى اسباب النشاط في العبادة

اما الوحده فسببا سيئا لتخطف الشيطان 

الله المستعان

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
حياكن الله اخواتي و بارك ربي فيكن و وفقني و اياكن الى ما يحبه و يرضاه
شكرا اختي الفاضلة لطرحك القيم 
يشرفني الاشتراك معكن في هذا الموضوع و يا ربي نتوفق في الاختيار قبل حلول شهرنا العظيم حتى يتم فيه الحفظ ان شاء الله 



> بارك الله فيكن ..
> ومع احتمال إني لن أدخل معكن ، لكن أقترح عليكم قراء كتاب : اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لمخالفة أصحاب الجحيم لشيخ الإسلام : ابن تيمية .
> فهو يعين كثيرا على كيفية الرد على الشبهات المبثوثة في المنتديات والصحف وغيره .. ولكن فيه بعض العبارات تحتاج لوقفة أو لشرح وتوضيح صادفتني كثيرا .. ، واظن أن الشيخ الفوزان شرح الكتاب ( صوتيا ) فقط . . وهذي مشكلة .
> وفقكم الله


فكرة جيدة حبيبتي الامل نتظر منك ادراج لنا رابط الكتاب و سلمت يمناك يا غالية 



> أريــــد رأي الأخوات بهذا 
> لنبدأ الأنطلاقه
> 
> مارأيكن في الأتفاقيه التاليه
> نحدد لنا وقت من الساعه
> نتجمع فيها ونتدارس بيننا 
> بمعنى 
> نحدد كتاب سواء كان تفسير ابن كثير او من الكتب العائده لنا بالنفع
> نحدد عشر صفحات خلال يومين نقرأ فيها ونفهمها
> ...



ممتازة اختي الفاضلة على الفكرة و خاصة نحن نستقلب شهرنا العظيم قومي بتحديد موعد الالتقاء حتى نجتمع و نعرض ما حفظنا هنا 
سؤال : هل نكتب كل ما حفظنا ..؟
او نكت ما لم نفهمه من الكتاب حتى يكون موضوع حوارنا و نستفيد منه و نفيد غيرنا بما استفدنا ..؟
بارك الله فيكن

----------


## الراجية رحمة ربها الغفور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ومساء النور
بارك الله سعيكن ووفقن لعمل ما يحبه سبحانه ويرضى عنه 
رجاء هل يمكنني ان انضم اليكنّ ولعلمكن انا جديدة والحقيقة اعجبني ثراء الموقع على ان الوقت عندي لا يكفي لتصفح كل الاقسام فاخترت ان اكون بينكم فهل تقبللني بينكم اختا لكن توجهنها وتسمعن منها؟
بارك الله فيكن مجددا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> حياكم الله اخواتي طالبات العلى والجنة
> 
> اتشرف ان اكون اختا لكن في المولى
> 
> ونتعاون بإذن الله تعالى على طلب العلم ورفع الجهل
> 
> احتاج الى من تكون عونا لي واكون عونا لها على الطاعة والعبادة والعلم
> ...


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حللتي اهلا وقدمتي إلى منتدى الالوكة بنور الهدى والخير والبشرى

نعم مالفائده أن لم نطلب العلم النافع والمفيد
نحن معكي وجميعا يدا بيد لنصنع المجد
ونفيد ونستفيد
وبأنتظار تميزك غاليتي

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> قومي بتحديد موعد الالتقاء حتى نجتمع و نعرض ما حفظنا هنا 
> سؤال : هل نكتب كل ما حفظنا ..؟
> او نكت ما لم نفهمه من الكتاب حتى يكون موضوع حوارنا و نستفيد منه و نفيد غيرنا بما استفدنا ..؟
> بارك الله فيكن



شرح الله صدرك لدرب الصالحين كما شرحتي صدري بردك
حسنا أختي الكريمة نريد أخت لنا ثالثه على الأقل لنحدد الوقت



> أونكت ما لم نفهمه من الكتاب حتى يكون موضوع حوارنا و نستفيد منه و نفيد غيرنا بما استفدنا ..؟



أصبتي نعم نكتب الذي أشكل علينا

موفقه لكل خير

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ومساء النور
> بارك الله سعيكن ووفقن لعمل ما يحبه سبحانه ويرضى عنه 
> رجاء هل يمكنني ان انضم اليكنّ ولعلمكن انا جديدة والحقيقة اعجبني ثراء الموقع على ان الوقت عندي لا يكفي لتصفح كل الاقسام فاخترت ان اكون بينكم فهل تقبللني بينكم اختا لكن توجهنها وتسمعن منها؟
> بارك الله فيكن مجددا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وفيك بارك
أهلا بكي غاليتي 
فنحن هنا في هذا المنتدى كي نستفيد ونفيد غيرنا
ويكفي اننا تجمعنا نـــــ  :Smile:  ــون النسوه
حللتـي اهلا 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> حسنا أختي الكريمة نريد أخت لنا ثالثه على الأقل لنحدد الوقت




من ستكــون! وهل ستطول المدة لكي نبحث
ياأخوات الأمر ليس بصعب كما يظن البعض!؟



> ومع احتمال إني لن أدخل معكن ، لكن أقترح عليكم قراء كتاب : اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم لمخالفة أصحاب الجحيم لشيخ الإسلام : ابن تيمية .
> فهو يعين كثيرا على كيفية الرد على الشبهات المبثوثة في المنتديات والصحف وغيره .. ولكن فيه بعض العبارات تحتاج لوقفة أو لشرح وتوضيح صادفتني كثيرا .. ، واظن أن الشيخ الفوزان شرح الكتاب ( صوتيا ) فقط . . وهذي مشكلة .
> وفقكم الله


أختي الأمل الراحل لو لديكي رابط لبعض الكتب جزاك المولى كل خير زيدينا

----------


## حكمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حقيقة ترددت في الكتابة هنا،، فقد وجدت نفسي بين عمالقة في اللغة والأدب والعلم والأخلاق ،، لذلك فقد قلت في نفسي وأين أنا منهم !!
فهل أصحاب هذه الاستراحة الغراء يقبلون من هم مثلي  : المتواضعين علما ،، وقلما ؟؟

أم بدر

----------


## دعاءشلبى

الفكره هايله بس قوليلى من فضلك انت بتتدارسو اى كتاب الان ولنتدارس معكم  و متى تكونى على الموقع للمناقشه و لى افكار كثيره للمشاركه
منها دراسه علم التجويد للقراءه الصحيحه للقرءان و ايضا حفظ القرءان الكريم و التسميع من خلال الموقع و بجانب تدارس الكتب المقترح من قبلكم و جزاكم الله كل خير   
و ايضا اريد الاستفسار عن كيفيه نشر موضوع او تثبيته فى المنتدى اذا كنتى تعلمى فجزاك الله خيرا ان افدتينى
رجاءا الرد

----------


## بشائر الهدى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ماشاء الله اخواتي بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
اتمنى ان تقبلوني لكم اختا قبل ان اكون معكم عضوة 
هذه اول مشاركة لي معكم ..
اسال الله لي ولكم التوفيق والسداد
اختكم فردوس

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا أختكم أم علي طويلبة علم ، لقد فرحت كثيرا بهذا المنتدى المبارك ، وأرجوا أن تقبلوني بينكم أختا وطالبة علم 
وجزاكن الله خيرا ونفع بكن الأمة

----------


## ريم الغامدي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختي في الله ..
جزاك المولى خيراً على همتك العاليه وإحساسك المخلص في النصح .. فهيا بنا من أجل أن نضع بصمتنا المؤمنه حتى نلحق بركب أمهات المؤمنين فالدنيا فانيه ولن يبقى لنا الأ عملنا الصالح فجزيت خيرأ فالدال على الخير كفاعله ..
أختكم في الله ...ريم الغامدي

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حقيقة ترددت في الكتابة هنا،، فقد وجدت نفسي بين عمالقة في اللغة والأدب والعلم والأخلاق ،، لذلك فقد قلت في نفسي وأين أنا منهم !!
> فهل أصحاب هذه الاستراحة الغراء يقبلون من هم مثلي : المتواضعين علما ،، وقلما ؟؟
> 
> أم بدر


 وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
ليس هذا إلا تواضعا منكِ غاليتي بإذن الله نحن معا نكمل بعضنا البعض
وإطلاله رائعه غاليتي


> الفكره هايله بس قوليلى من فضلك انت بتتدارسو اى كتاب الان ولنتدارس معكم و متى تكونى على الموقع للمناقشه و لى افكار كثيره للمشاركه
> منها دراسه علم التجويد للقراءه الصحيحه للقرءان و ايضا حفظ القرءان الكريم و التسميع من خلال الموقع و بجانب تدارس الكتب المقترح من قبلكم و جزاكم الله كل خير 
> و ايضا اريد الاستفسار عن كيفيه نشر موضوع او تثبيته فى المنتدى اذا كنتى تعلمى فجزاك الله خيرا ان افدتينى
> رجاءا الرد


 أهلا أختي دعاء  يسعدني حماسك  
ولكن هل تواجدك بشكل مستمر!!
لو كان ذلك .. جيد
 سنحدد وقت لنقاش بهذا الأمر 
ومن ستدخل معنا في المدارسه 

النقطه الثاني لاأعتقد فيها شي من المصاعب 
فأبشري بالخير بإذن الله

----------


## طالبة العلم الإفريقية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حياكن الله يا أخواتي 

أنا عضوة جديدة كما ترون 
ويشرفني ويسعدني لو تقبلون أخت مبتدأة مثلي طالبة للعلم 
فقيرة إلى ربها هدفها و طموحها طلب العلم الشرعي
أسأل الله أن ييسر لي ولكُن الثبات وحسن خاتمة الدارين.
أختكن طالبة العلم الإفريقية.
مبدئيا لا اقتراحات لي 
لكن انتظرنني بالمستقبل 
ان شاء الله. 

أسأل الله أن يوفقني وإياكن لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> ماشاء الله اخواتي بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 
> اتمنى ان تقبلوني لكم اختا قبل ان اكون معكم عضوة 
> هذه اول مشاركة لي معكم ..
> اسال الله لي ولكم التوفيق والسداد
> 
> اختكم فردوس





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا أختكم أم علي طويلبة علم ، لقد فرحت كثيرا بهذا المنتدى المبارك ، وأرجوا أن تقبلوني بينكم أختا وطالبة علم 
> وجزاكن الله خيرا ونفع بكن الأمة



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياكم الله وبياكم
بأنتظار ماتقدموه لنا
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## فاقده ابوها

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يجزاكم خير

----------


## سنبلة قلم

احيي فيكِ أخيتي همتك العالية التي اسأل الله ألاتنزل إلى الحضيض وأن تكوني ذات علم وهمة ...
أنا إن شاء الله سأكون معكن أخياتي ...على نصرة الدين واسأل الله أن يتوفانا على دين الإسلام .....آميـن ..
وجزيت خيرا .....

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أمين وأياكن
بارك الله فيكـما

----------


## تقوى الفلسطينية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا مشتركة منذ فترة 
ولم اشارك في المنتدى الا الآن 
وعند قرآتي لهذا الموضوع كم شعرت بسعادة 
أرجوا 
 أن لا اكون قد تاخرت 
  وأن استطيع ان اشترك معكم في هذا الخير وفي ما انتم مقبلون عليه 
لانني في انتظار وابحث منذ فترة عن فرصة مثل هذه 
لانني مغتربة وفي بلد بعيد .....وابعد ما يمكن
وفرص الدراسة هنا تكاد تكون معدومة واتمنى ان تشركوني معكم 
لانني بحق بحاجة لمثل هذه الفرصة 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
وارجوا ان تقبلوني اخت لكم 
فإن بعدتنا المسافات عن بعضنا ابعض 
فليجمعنا حب الله وطلب رضاه  :Smile:

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

صرنا نقول أين أنت يا أختنا قلبي مملكة (ابتسامة)

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------

